
A Math Teacher's Life Summed Up by the Gifted Students He Mentored - happy-go-lucky
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/07/707326070/a-math-teachers-life-summed-up-by-the-gifted-students-he-mentored
======
DrScump
This reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode[0] where a longtime professor, now
considered obsolete by the younger Dean, is forced to retire and becomes
suicidally depressed... until he's visited by ghosts of former students.
Donald Pleasance stars as the professor.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Changing_of_the_Guard_(The...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Changing_of_the_Guard_\(The_Twilight_Zone\))

